# Question about bringing cat to Italy



## Swedegirl (May 15, 2010)

My cat is supposed to arrive here next week,but now a friend told me that I have to wait 3 months after the blood test for rabies is done, otherwise the cat can not enter the country. 
Nor the Italian embassy in Tunis or the vet have given me this information,they have both said that with the negative rabies test,an international chip and a last health control,my cat is good to come here.

I would truly appreciate any insights from someone that has recently brought a cat in to Italy,or can point me to where I can find the correct infromation.

regards swedegirl


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Try lega pro animale, an italian cat charity, the were able to offer help/advice to me when I had a stray kitten I needed to get back to uk. I have no idea re rules for entry from countries outside the EU, I brought my pets over to italy on pet passport and could bring them staight into italy without problems, if you were going to the uk you have to wait 6 months following the blood test. If your authorities are not satisfied with entry for your cat they may refuse entry or insist the cat goes into quarantine, anyway, that charity should be able to help.


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

i brought my cat over 4 years ago so don't know whether rules have changed or not but i had no problem at all the cat had a microchip and pet passport in the uk and i just turned up at the airport and collected him. i also brought two dogs over with passports by car but no one checked their documentation from england to italy.


----------



## Swedegirl (May 15, 2010)

Thank you for your replies, I do appreciate you taking your time to share your experience . 
However rules seems to be different coming from outside europe. I have decided to not chance it,and wait to bring the cat.

swedegirl


----------

